
California: The Flood That Could Change Everything - peterb
https://features.weather.com/us-climate-change/california/
======
taylodl
Rather than wait for this ARkStorm to cause the largest migration in U.S.
history - I'd be looking to get out of California much sooner. Between the
fires, mudslides, earthquakes and megastorms, not to mention sky-high real
estate, why do people continue to flock there? Seems like there's a lot of
irrational exuberance in California.

